# stick insect eggs, going mouldy :S



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

hi, i got some stick insect eggs off ebay and i have been following the persons guidlines which matched a caresheet on here which said to put them in a tub on some tissue paper and to keep it a little moist but not wet and to keep it somewhere warm. 

a few of the eggs had mould on them when they arrived so i binned them but now after only a week the others are growing mould too :S

where am i going wrong? and should i try to clean off the mould from the eggs or something?

first time having stick insects and have never raised any inverts from eggs so i'm a complete newbie here and would appreciate any help


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont know if its the same as t's, but too much humidity causes mould on eggs.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

when i used to keep them i used to just never change the soil, so all mine hached out in the adults tank and i'd move them. it was normal gardeners soil with bramble planted in it that used to get sprayed daily and the soil 'turned' with a chopstick once a week around the roots to mix up the waste and eggs in to the soil to feed the bramble. i was never trying to hatch the eggs but i used to get so many hatching out i didn't know what to do with them all, so i started giving them away to anyone who stood still near me for too long. this worked with at least the 4 sp. i'd kept over the years to i assume it's work for most of them. i'd say ither not enough ventilation, too much water on the eggs and try rolling them gently so they're not just sitting there moldering.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Covers just about everything here, including mold control with spingtails.

phasmatodea.com - hatching, incubation of the eggs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use a bit of eco-earth stuff, and dont get any mould that way.

tissue dies out really fast,so you tend to have to spray them more often, and they go mouldy.
might beworth you rubbing the mould off and putting them in a seperate tub and give them a second chance?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Try incubatng them on some moist Sphagnum Moss, this has some anti fungal properties. I started using this after the ove I had (especially the ones with long incubation times) on damp kitchen towel started to go mouldy.

If the mould isn't too bad it can be brushed off with a paint brush. 
More ventilation in the tub helps with mould prevention.


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for the links and suggestions guys, i'll give those a try


----------

